# Quick question...



## neoinarien (Apr 24, 2009)

A friend of mine who does CMA was asking me to post here (not the most computer, let alone internet, literate individual).

He wanted to know 

1. whether this could be used for cutting
2. whether these prices are fair and relative to the quality
3. whether this brand has a good reputation or not

Thanks!


----------



## jks9199 (Apr 24, 2009)

Whether what could be used for cutting?  You seem to have omitted an important detail.

I'm guessing you're asking about a knife or sword; if you check through the Sword Arts forum, there's a fair amount of information about recognizing quality weapons, and what they should count.  You might start with THIS thread.


----------



## neoinarien (Apr 25, 2009)

Oh goodness, I forgot to post the link!

(will add to original post via edit).


----------



## Carol (Apr 25, 2009)

The edit function only stays active for about an hour or so but please add a new post with the link.  We'd be happy to help once we know what we're looking for


----------



## neoinarien (Apr 25, 2009)

Ok, I don't see an edit option for the OP (I do for my subsequent "Oh goodness" post)...


It's a jian.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...s=I%2BC&itu=UA%2BIA%2BUCI&otn=14&po=LVI&ps=54


He's a pretty skeptical guy (well, we both are when it comes to the internet) so we're not really placing a great deal of value in what the ebay seller vaguely states (such as his star ranking system for sharpness, etc).


----------



## Carol (Apr 25, 2009)

I am not an expert on Chinese blades, but if it were me, I would pass.

2.203 Kg is nearly 4.5 pounds.  That's a lot of weight.  The seller doesn't make it clear whether that includes the scabbard or not, but even if it does that still stands to be a heavier sword than expected.  I would also have concerns about how well balanced the sword is given the weight.

As a secondary concern, I'd also be leery of buying from a China-based vendor. 

I'll defer to the good folks here that have more of a sword background for a more definitive answer...but that's my thoughts based on my own limited knowledge.  :asian:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 25, 2009)

First it is sharpened wrong for a Jain. It is sharpened similar to a Dao but not exactly the same as a Dao either.

I would not buy it without being able to check the balance of it and I would not buy a sword form China off of ebay. Buy direct form the site if that is what you are going to do no matter what 

Chances are if you are in China and if these swords are in fact made in china they likely cost about 1/6th the price in US dollars there.



> 1. whether this could be used for cutting


 
Probably, but how much expereince does y9our friend have with CMA sword and what style are we talking about. A 4 pound sharp jain can do some pretty serious damage if you are not careful and the ER visit may not be worth the price of the sharp sword



> 2. whether these prices are fair and relative to the quality


 
There are other companies out of China I would rather deal with, but I can't remember the names at the moment, I always have to ask my sifu. As to Price, some of the prices are rather high but for hand fordged I guess not bad but why is it important to get a blade of this level?



> 3. whether this brand has a good reputation or not


 
Don't know the brand but here is thier website


----------



## neoinarien (Apr 25, 2009)

He does Tai Chi right now but is just beginning to do some groundwork for expanding his interests within CMA.  He is considering cutting, but doesn't know if he wants to yet.  Beyond that (he's not here right now and in fact lives in another state) I'd have to ask him.

It seems to me that there isn't much out there for Jian cutting and that someone who wants to cut is better off going into Japanese rather than Chinese.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 25, 2009)

neoinarien said:


> He does Tai Chi right now but is just beginning to do some groundwork for expanding his interests within CMA. He is considering cutting, but doesn't know if he wants to yet. Beyond that (he's not here right now and in fact lives in another state) I'd have to ask him.
> 
> It seems to me that there isn't much out there for Jian cutting and that someone who wants to cut is better off going into Japanese rather than Chinese.


 
It sounds like he might want to look to Scott M. Rodell and the Great River Taoist Center - Michuan Taijichuan. Scott Rodell works with cutting. He ha a web page and has much greater knowledge on the subject of cutting and finding a good jain than I

Scott Rodell Cutting Videos


----------



## Jeff Richardson (Apr 28, 2009)

For the affordable end of things.... that company is getting decent reviews out of the guys over at swordforum.


----------

